# Cooking for sister in-law B-Day!



## flyfishjeep (Mar 24, 2010)

After enough successful smokes for the family I have been commisioned by my in-laws to fire up the smoker for a 18th. B-day bash for my sister in-law.  
We are figuring about 30 people which is on the high side. 
I will let you know what I am making and how much of it.
Feel free to give me your input on amounts.

4--10-12 lb pork butts
4--Dutch's Wicked beans
30--Jalepeno's for ABT's
Mustard BBQ sauce
Vinegar based (finishing sauce)
Standard BBQ sauce

Mother in-law is making 
Corn on the cob
Hush puppies
Sweet potatoe fries.

I plan on smoking the pulled pork the weekend before and freezing it to reheat in crock pot the day of.
Cook the beans and ABT's the day of.

Any suggestions?  

I'm really looking forward to this event.  Not only for the B-day bash, but the opportunity to test myself on the planning and service.  Qview will definetly happen for this show.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 24, 2010)

You are going to need way more ABT's one per person is not enough or even two per person for that matter. Unless you are going to cut them in half? That is what I do.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, I figured I would cut them in half.  Stuffed with a spicy sausage, cheese mix and wrap in Bacon.  I figured there was enough other items ont the menu.  I guess we will see what her budget is looking like and then adjust for more if we can.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 24, 2010)

Yea if you have 60 you should be sitting pretty good as some people won't want to try them because they will think it is too hot.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 24, 2010)

The amounts on the PP are real high - the average sammie is 3-4 oz and even figuring a 50 %reduction from raw to cooked you are still only looking at 7 # on the high end so two would give you some to freeze or pass out in doggie bags - I would cut the beans back too about a 2 oz scoop is what I used to serve - triple the ABT's and cut them in 1/2 
Do you have any little ones coming? If so add some hotdogs to the smoker and they will be real happy 

PM me if I can help you in any way -


----------



## chefrob (Mar 24, 2010)

good call on the hotdogs.......smoked they are great! and yea, you will need more abt's!


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!

I will probably keep the Pork a little high since it is a bunch of High School Seniors and boyfriends coming over...
Plus I can send the leftovers to work the next day and treat everyone.
60-90 whole jalepeno's split for ABT's

Hot Dogs would be great, but my two boys love the pulled pork and corn on the cob!
Thanks again, and let me know if you think of anything else!


----------



## mnsmokin (Mar 24, 2010)

First time I made ABTs I only made 6 (cut in half so I had 12) and it was for 5 people and in less than 5 min the plate was empty.  Every one gets a little fiesty when the ABTs run out!!!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 24, 2010)

Alright what are the directions to the party, lol In my family we can never have too much food, so add some more abt's


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 24, 2010)

Directions--- Hit south Knoxville,TN and follow the TBS!  We will have the pool heater on and hopefully the sun will be shining.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't really add anything, sounds like you pretty much got it covered
But I will agree with the others...definitely increase the amount of ABT's 
You can never have enough.....no matter how many times I have tried to OVER compensate with ABT's I always end up having zero left over and people wanting more


----------

